# 100 lb turtle in n jetty



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

Sat 07/26/08--used live shrimp at n jetty and first catch was a jumbo blue crab , second cast was a shark and then a 100 lb turtle. while we were wondering what to do with him , he disconnected . 9 sand trout and croaker were caught in 2 hrs from 6 pm till dark during the outgoing tide.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

my apologies, read your title, then looked at pics, thinking i would see pic of the 100lb turtle, i then read the thread fully, sorry for my thought process


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

would have loved to see a pic


----------



## BC (Jun 27, 2008)

croaker? whiting!


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

chickenboy said:


> my apologies, read your title, then looked at pics, thinking i would see pic of the 100lb turtle, i then read the thread fully, sorry for my thought process


you have been coped up too much ... 


by the way do you know why the chicken copes have two doors?



because if they had 4 doors they would be called chicken sedan.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

your grass sure is nice and green.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

nice catch, last month the water was glass and I was trolling next to the rocks on the gulf side close to the end of the n. jetties also and a turtle came up next to my trolling motor. It nearly bumped into it before it looked up at me and took off , the shell was about 2 ft. long, tan colored.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

What's a chicken cope????


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

I think he means chicken coop! Hard sayin not knowin!


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

How did you know it was 100 lbs ???


----------



## Nathanww (Jan 2, 2007)

nice catch dude... you really spanked umm!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

BC said:


> croaker? whiting!


whiting!


----------



## yellowmouthangler (May 4, 2006)

*Sweet*

Mother Load, I love it... nothing goes better with croaker and whiting than a nice brand of red wine...


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

yellowmouthangler said:


> Mother Load, I love it... nothing goes better with croaker and whiting than a nice brand of red wine...


Or lemon-lime Gatoraide!


----------



## yellowmouthangler (May 4, 2006)

*That Too!*



mwb007 said:


> Or lemon-lime Gatoraide!


What was I thinking???... I have been coped up too much in this office... You are right... Lemon-lime is just right.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

yellowmouthangler said:


> Mother Load, I love it... nothing goes better with croaker and whiting than a nice brand of red wine...


first he better go catch some croaker............lol.......


----------



## BC (Jun 27, 2008)

"first he better go catch some croaker............lol...."

my thoughts exactly.....


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LOL, croaker was bait of choice don't y'all know. Maybe them is da rare white croaker!


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

The day that they were teaching spelling, I was absent. 

I was fishing.

I was not able to think of the name since I don't target them , now I don't target trout anymore and since they are croaker family anyway , I posted the report as croaker . next time I use the general name and say caught fish .


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Boashna,, it aint the spelling bro.. you say 9 sandies and some croaker (. 9 sand trout and croaker ) there are five sand trout and four whiting in the pic....... just trying to help out..


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

LoL, tough crowd ..
i aint gonna even try to classify what i caught this morning.
them were fish, definitely were fish (plural)

how's it going mike


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

tngbmt said:


> LoL, tough crowd ..
> i aint gonna even try to classify what i caught this morning.
> it was fish, definitely were fish (plural)
> 
> how's it going mike


How you been Tony?? I've been to "coped" up to really call ya!!


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

tngbmt said:


> LoL, tough crowd ..
> i aint gonna even try to classify what i caught this morning.
> them were fish, definitely were fish (plural)
> 
> how's it going mike


They are so tough that even people from Detroit ask for police protection to post on this thread.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

sweet!! i had one biggun ,pop up on me in the surf not to long ago .pretty awesome! used to ride em back in to the surf in my younger days


----------



## Actin Up (Jun 22, 2006)

It's still your bait of choice:slimer: Where's your translater?:headknock  :biggrin:


waterspout said:


> LOL, croaker was bait of choice don't y'all know. Maybe them is da rare white croaker!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Boashna will out fish most spell checkers, and help most potlickers. 

Great report


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

turtle what turtle, the one that got away, oh i no see


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Bo,

Nice report and pics of the feeech..


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Actually its 5 white trout and 4 channel mullet.

With that stated - who can guess where I am from?


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

gofish2day said:


> Actually its 5 white trout and 4 channel mullet.
> 
> With that stated - who can guess where I am from?


north of 521..


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Anyone have a picture of a sea turtle with a pancake on it's head?


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Man, when I actually catch something this year I am going to make darn sure I check the ID before I post the pics! LOL

you guys are BRUTAL!


----------



## pkpaul (Jun 18, 2008)

Was catching those fish as easy as shooting a deer with no legs or gigging undersized flounder??


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Show some respect where respect is due.. Boashna is widely respected on 2cool.

Would not be surprised to see some red come your way...Or a mod pay you a visit.



pkpaul said:


> Was catching those fish as easy as shooting a deer with no legs or gigging undersized flounder??


----------



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

pkpaul is a troll.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hurricane77551 said:


> pkpaul is a troll.


Read thru his posts.....he is a troll with a beef with Capt. Mickey!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

You came home with fish, good job B!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

mwb007 said:


> Read thru his posts.....he is a troll with a beef with Capt. Mickey!!!


boys angry isn't he


----------



## Hendu3270 (Oct 2, 2006)

gofish2day said:


> Actually its 5 white trout and 4 channel mullet.
> 
> With that stated - who can guess where I am from?


Florida.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

pkpaul has left the building


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Mont said:


> pkpaul has left the building


Tator Salad (my dad) Says : It's about time!


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Captain Dave said:


> Show some respect where respect is due.. Boashna is widely respected on 2cool.
> 
> Would not be surprised to see some red come your way...Or a mod pay you a visit.


 Ditto...a few of you are way outta line


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank goodness......That guy didnt have n e thing to say worth reading


----------

